# Hardly drinking water



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are there any major problems that can be caused by hardly drinking any fluids. My girlfriend has just sat at work for 8 hours and had 1 cuf of tea, thats it and she does this all the time despite me telling her to drink more.

She has problems that she only goes to the loo about once a week if that and has to rely on senekot to clear her out because she gets that bloated, its uncomfortable....

Can this be caused by the lack of drinking??


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine doesn't drink much either. Good question.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Shes not alone, tonnes and tonnes of people dont drink anything, eat right etc etc

If i dont drink water for a few days i feel like **** and my **** burns  , eyes really dry, strength goes to **** in the gym


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14681719

Lack of fluid can cause constipation


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Fluid helps to keep things moving and to flush you out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xpower said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14681719
> 
> Lack of fluid can cause constipation


Perfect, just what i was looking for to show her how silly it is to do this and that it IS the cause of her problems.

Million dollar question....... why do woman never listen????!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Shes not alone, tonnes and tonnes of people dont drink anything, eat right etc etc
> 
> If i dont drink water for a few days i feel like **** and my **** burns  , eyes really dry, strength goes to **** in the gym


Im the same, done this for a 2 day water manipulation and was awful. So god knows why she isnt ill after doing it every day...... I told her to trial it for a week drinking plenty whether she is thirsty or not but no change yet


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Perfect, just what i was looking for to show her how silly it is to do this and that it IS the cause of her problems.
> 
> That is the same as my Mrs. She tells me she only has 1 p1ss a day (at most) at work & it smells & is dark. Obviously she is dehydrated, plus all of the coffee she drinks won't help. For me (drinking plenty of water), it is at least 1 p1ss per hour.
> 
> Million dollar question....... why do woman never listen????!?!?!?!?!?


Obvious answer - they don't like being told what to do!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

just give her you man water, than will sort her out.

just tell her straight look your not drinking enough water, i dont want you ill, please drink more. or say that your worried about her not drinking enough.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Tell her it'll reduce constipation, reduce stress headaches, and massively improve her complexion (if it's not perfect already lol). It can also improve period pains too (I've read somewhere).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> just give her you man water, than will sort her out.
> 
> just tell her straight look your not drinking enough water, i dont want you ill, please drink more. or say that your worried about her not drinking enough.


tried a million times mate, says she will, then doesnt bother resulting in me getting p1ssed off that she has asked for advice on it and completely disregarded it.



Hobbio said:


> Tell her it'll reduce constipation, reduce stress headaches, and massively improve her complexion (if it's not perfect already lol). It can also improve period pains too (I've read somewhere).


Tried mate, thing is she has good complexion, is placid as it gets (most of the time), she does get headaches alot come to think of it (dehydration) and the constipation is a major issue as like i say, goes to the toilet once a week at the very most.......

she just wont listen so as far as im concerned she can just carry on like it and i dont want to know......

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i used to have the same problem with my gf.

she would sit at work all day and not drink cos she didnt like using the toilets there!! ffs!!!

after she had a few water infections the doc told he it was because she wasnt drinking enough.

she now drinks a good few pints a day but has to sit at work and cross her legs lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i used to have the same problem with my gf.
> 
> she would sit at work all day and not drink cos she didnt like using the toilets there!! ffs!!!
> 
> ...


Crazy arnt they. Just plain fcuking stupid, its a known fact that its important to drink plenty of water.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you tried anal sex ?

Hehe, just joking :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> *Crazy arnt they*. Just plain fcuking stupid, its a known fact that its important to drink plenty of water.


yep! i will never suss women out lol.

but they do listen to docs so maybe suggest gently your gf pops to see her gp for a chat sometime


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

strange_days said:


> Have you tried anal sex ?
> 
> Hehe, just joking :lol:


Tried that, she is having none of it. lol



a.notherguy said:


> yep! i will never suss women out lol.
> 
> but they do listen to docs so maybe suggest gently your gf pops to see her gp for a chat sometime


Great idea mate. Ill get that arranged with her. Knowing her she will fail to tell the doc she isnt hardly drinking.......


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

You know it might be easier just to get a new girl friend, women are notoriously stubborn


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Drop one up her back alley mate, maybe that will loosen her off.

On a more serious note though, she must be drinking a few good litres a day for her body to function right, water is god's wine (we need it to survive).

If she struggles drinking water like some people do try her with dilute or Robinsons Barley Water, if that doesn't move her nothing will.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> You know it might be easier just to get a new girl friend, women are notoriously stubborn


Yeah but would only end up with another that doesnt listen eh........



Nidge said:


> Drop one up her back alley mate, maybe that will loosen her off.
> 
> On a more serious note though, she must be drinking a few good litres a day for her body to function right, water is god's wine (we need it to survive).
> 
> If she struggles drinking water like some people do try her with dilute or Robinsons Barley Water, if that doesn't move her nothing will.


She sometimes takes a bottle of dilute to work but still and puts it in her drawer, and guess what................ that pretty much where it stays.

Getting her to drink plenty and eat correctly is just impossible.

Its 2 o'clock and she has had 1 piece of toast today, thats it...........


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tried banning sex?

It would work on me :laugh:

EDIT: I meant if my Mrs banned me, not you :lol:


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey!! can not drinkin enough water stop you losing weight?

ALso dont ban sex shel call ur bluff and then yer ****ed!! or not ****ed should i say!!

KP


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> Have you tried banning sex?
> 
> It would work on me :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: I meant if my Mrs banned me, not you :lol:


HAHAHA, i doubt that would work mate as its me that wants it alot more than she does!



Kristeen said:


> Hey!! can not drinkin enough water stop you losing weight?
> 
> ALso dont ban sex shel call ur bluff and then yer ****ed!! or not ****ed should i say!!
> 
> KP


True, and thats one thing i cannot do without lol. She doesnt need to lose weight at all as she is only 8 stone and very slim, which is why when she is bloated its more noticeable. I just want her to be more healthy. I would do ANYTHING to get her to train and eat a good structured healthy diet but she has none of it, it doesnt interest her....


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

maybe its good uz have different interests tho?!for health tho she needs to drink more water tell her shel pure wrinkle if she dosnt!! that will do it!! but at least u can get away from her by going to the gym if she has a mad pmt moment!!

KP


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kristeen said:


> maybe its good uz have different interests tho?!for health tho she needs to drink more water tell her shel pure wrinkle if she dosnt!! that will do it!! but at least u can get away from her by going to the gym if she has a mad pmt moment!!
> 
> KP


True but still wished she would train.....

Thanks for the help Kristeen


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Have you tried anal sex ?
> 
> Hehe, just joking :lol:


Offering him some bum love isn't helping.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, she seems to have taken it on board slightly and has makedly increase her drinking today. Maybe it was all these comments so thanks everyone. Lets hope she sticks to it and that it does help with toilet and head aches. If it doesnt im going to feel a plonker!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

flanagan said:


> Offering him some bum love isn't helping.


Look, I've told you no already, stop being bloody jealous :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

strange_days said:


> Look, I've told you no already, stop being bloody jealous :lol:


HAHAHA, just noticed your signature LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Many things cause constipation dehydration is only one of them. She needs plenty of soluble and insoluble fibre in her diet with the fluid to maintain a decent bulk to her poop.

Trouble is, her bowel will be lazy as a dole scrounger now and to make it worse, the senakot will make it even more lazy. Senakot is an emotive laxative so it encourages the peristalsis, muscle pulses, in the bowel. Without it the muscles in her bowel may be moving little if at all.

Fibre will help the muscles shift the poop, and fluids will also help lubricate and bulk them.

Without regular pooping, her bowel can become toxic and harbour unfriendly bacteria.

She needs plenty of fruit and veg, lots of water and some psyllium husk would not go amiss too.

hth

SD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SD said:


> Many things cause constipation dehydration is only one of them. She needs plenty of soluble and insoluble fibre in her diet with the fluid to maintain a decent bulk to her poop.
> 
> Trouble is, her bowel will be lazy as a dole scrounger now and to make it worse, the senakot will make it even more lazy. Senakot is an emotive laxative so it encourages the peristalsis, muscle pulses, in the bowel. Without it the muscles in her bowel may be moving little if at all.
> 
> ...


Massive help thanks SD. Ill let her know this. She does eat ALOT of fruit which i actually thought may be bunging her up?

Veg is hit and miss.

Ill order some psyllium husk too!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

kieren1234 said:


> Massive help thanks SD. Ill let her know this. She does eat ALOT of fruit which i actually thought may be bunging her up?
> 
> Veg is hit and miss.
> 
> Ill order some psyllium husk too!


Yes mate, a lot of fibre and no fluid will cause a blockage. Suprisingly though there is very little fibre in foods, you can eat wholegrain all day long and only just reach your RDA! Psyllium husk is the way to go, as long as you have plenty of water that is :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SD said:


> Yes mate, a lot of fibre and no fluid will cause a blockage. Suprisingly though there is very little fibre in foods, you can eat wholegrain all day long and only just reach your RDA! Psyllium husk is the way to go, as long as you have plenty of water that is :thumbup1:
> 
> SD


Cheers mate, ill show her these posts and HOPEFULLY she will take the advice!!!!!!

Thanks alot SD.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Some people just dont have a thirst and therefore don't feel as if they need to drink, try persuading her to drink more for a week so shes benefits.

Personally I dont drink a great deal of water (I'll drink diet drinks - bad I know but tasty or diluted water) but at end of the day I'll end up with around 4 litres of fluid usually .5-1 litre of water, 2 litres diluety and 1-2 diet pop (cant help it, its so tasty lol).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> Some people just dont have a thirst and therefore don't feel as if they need to drink, try persuading her to drink more for a week so shes benefits.
> 
> Personally I dont drink a great deal of water (I'll drink diet drinks - bad I know but tasty or diluted water) but at end of the day I'll end up with around 4 litres of fluid usually .5-1 litre of water, 2 litres diluety and 1-2 diet pop (cant help it, its so tasty lol).


Hopefully that is what she is trying this week, to drink loads more to see if it helps which i REALY hope it does after preaching so long its why she never goes to toilet and gets headaches.


----------

